# Manor House, Crowborough, July 2010



## Vertex

This place stands alone amidst fields and woodland and took a bit of finding. After some fun and games involving a large rock and the side of the car, we managed to locate it and made our way inside.

The entry was breathtaking and the rest of the explore didn't disappoint. Not too sure on the history of the place but we found things dating back to the 70s.

Absolutely superb explore with, as always, Flame.


The site that greeted us upon entry:









Mono shot of the stairway:








A vast reception room:








One of many pieces of artwork just strewn around the house:








Doors out onto what was probably once a garden area:








The human element in the building was uncanny:








More artwork, this one slightly creepy if I'm honest:








These were left lying on the floor next to the rose:








Further evidence that the previous occupants were artists:








Corridor between the kitchen areas:








Another piece of artwork:








This is what we found upon entering one of the bedrooms. Bizarre:








Correspondence left lying on the floor. Interestingly, it detailed the fun of exploring unfamiliar places (details Photoshopped out):








We decided to indulge the grandeur of the building with a few costume shots:

















Thanks as always for looking!

Vertex


----------



## loxley

hi i live in east sussex your have to let me know were this place is in crowborough . [email protected] . 
be nice to have a look myself . thank you .


----------



## klempner69

Looks like things have moved around since we visited..but I must say your shots using the model are really good indeed.The one on the stairs is tops for me.


----------



## Vertex

Thanks guys; really appreciate the comments. The 'model shots' add a bit of a twist so we enjoy doing them. They're a team effort with the idea and costume etc so we'll both bask in glory if that's ok?


----------



## mr_bones

Good stuff Vertex, as Klempner69 says - stuff seems to be moving on a regular basis. I like your original shots.


----------



## scribble

I love the Liar shot. Any exteriors?


----------



## rhubarb

What an eventful night! Went to find this lovely looking place, found a track that was a public footpath, spent 3/4 of an hour walking up and down, couldn't find it..

Got in the car and drove up and down the road, stopping and looking over approx 4 gateways to see if we could spot it..

Got chased down the road by a gold 10 plate Range Rover, stopped and they asked what we were doing..Told them we were looking for this house, and he told me he was the owner and that he'd called the Police?! I replied with, so you live in a derelict house thats been empty for 15 years then

I wound the window up, bloke and his wife got bored after a couple of minutes and drove off..

I shall return, during the day


----------



## klempner69

rhubarb said:


> What an eventful night! Went to find this lovely looking place, found a track that was a public footpath, spent 3/4 of an hour walking up and down, couldn't find it..
> 
> Got in the car and drove up and down the road, stopping and looking over approx 4 gateways to see if we could spot it..
> 
> Got chased down the road by a gold 10 plate Range Rover, stopped and they asked what we were doing..Told them we were looking for this house, and he told me he was the owner and that he'd called the Police?! I replied with, so you live in a derelict house thats been empty for 15 years then
> 
> I wound the window up, bloke and his wife got bored after a couple of minutes and drove off..
> 
> I shall return, during the day



Rhubarb,you surely didnt think the guy would actually tell you where the house was did you?


----------



## rhubarb

klempner69 said:


> Rhubarb,you surely didnt think the guy would actually tell you where the house was did you?



But but, I was hoping for tea and scones too


----------



## recyclefraulein

*Wish I could see pictures. It sounds wonderful!*

Wish I could see the pictures. It sounds wonderful!


----------



## mr_bones

rhubarb said:


> They asked what we were doing..Told them we were looking for this house



Not very clever as it lets the locals know what you are upto and might put them on edge - especially if he was the owner. Mind you, it might not be a bad thing if this site gets a bit more locked down as ive never seen a place get so ransacked in the space of 6 weeks.


----------



## rhubarb

mr_bones said:


> Not very clever as it lets the locals know what you are upto and might put them on edge - especially if he was the owner. Mind you, it might not be a bad thing if this site gets a bit more locked down as ive never seen a place get so ransacked in the space of 6 weeks.




No, I told him I was looking for it as its up for sale, even told him the agents name.. I didn't mention anything else, just that I was interested because its for sale..

Wasn't a good idea him driving 2 tonne of metal on my bumper in the rain either..

He isn't the owner, he owns a farm nearby..


----------



## mr_bones

Ah i see, that makes a bit more sense and he sounds like an ass in that case.


----------



## professor frink

Great report

The costume shots are very good.


----------



## loxley

when we were looking around the manor house taking pics . i guy came in saying he had a couple of brake ins in his own house . so if people wot to look over fences and drive up and down the lane people are going to be pissed of . i can under stand where he was coming from . but wot a place to go i got some great shots .


----------



## klempner69

loxley said:


> when we were looking around the manor house taking pics . i guy came in saying he had a couple of brake ins in his own house . so if people wot to look over fences and drive up and down the lane people are going to be pissed of . i can under stand where he was coming from . but wot a place to go i got some great shots .



Lets see the results Loxley..get em up!


----------



## vmlopes

I doubt its the owner, as she is a 104 year old lady living in a care home!!

This place has been like picadilly circus recently, glad I was one of the first few to go through its doors as it now looks pretty trashed.......heard that it has been granted planning permission so it will be levelled soon.

Oh..........and we should call it Muriels Manor as thats the owners name.........lol

She owns alot of the neighbouring property's also


----------



## loxley

i put three shots on my website . www.loxleyphotography.co.uk . not sure how to upload then on to this site . please feel free to look . mark .


----------



## klempner69

loxley said:


> i put three shots on my website . www.loxleyphotography.co.uk . not sure how to upload then on to this site . please feel free to look . mark .



Loxley,have a gander at this page and try to stick your pics up this way.

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=6744[/ame]


----------



## GE066

rhubarb said:


> No, I told him I was looking for it as its up for sale, even told him the agents name.. I didn't mention anything else, just that I was interested because its for sale..
> 
> Wasn't a good idea him driving 2 tonne of metal on my bumper in the rain either..
> 
> He isn't the owner, he owns a farm nearby..



In a rich area like that you'll likely stick out like a sore thumb. Rich people are usually bone idle and bored, and will likely think you're a burglar than photographer, and not hesitate to call the cops.

I would advise you do some planning before you go to a place. If you'd have used googlemaps or bingmaps or whatever in satellite view, you could have gotten in and out without being seen or raising awareness.


----------



## Lusker

Very cool shots the model shots are ACE


----------



## amarisfionn

vmlopes said:


> I doubt its the owner, as she is a 104 year old lady living in a care home!!
> 
> This place has been like picadilly circus recently, glad I was one of the first few to go through its doors as it now looks pretty trashed.......heard that it has been granted planning permission so it will be levelled soon.
> 
> Oh..........and we should call it Muriels Manor as thats the owners name.........lol
> 
> She owns alot of the neighbouring property's also




When I went I met one of the locals who actually gave me the phone number of the owner to discuss with him permission on going into his property ... 
Apparently a man owns it and is getting or got planning permmission to demolish the whole building and put some modern box type house on it with swimming pool etc .. full of character and charm!


----------



## rhubarb

amarisfionn said:


> When I went I met one of the locals who actually gave me the phone number of the owner to discuss with him permission on going into his property ...
> Apparently a man owns it and is getting or got planning permmission to demolish the whole building and put some modern box type house on it with swimming pool etc .. full of character and charm!



Its still for sale


----------



## amarisfionn

rhubarb said:


> Its still for sale



I didn't think it was .. I know it was still online advertised .. Guess we will just have to wait and see what happens .. Wish I could buy it! haha


----------



## kinega

superb shots, especially with the model.


----------



## Priority 7

fantastic pics really hoping to see this one in the near future, looking at google maps its a fair trek by foot if you don't want to upset the locals


----------



## vmlopes

msaunder1972 said:


> fantastic pics really hoping to see this one in the near future, looking at google maps its a fair trek by foot if you don't want to upset the locals




???? its a 5minute walk off the road ???


----------



## Priority 7

I was taking a look at the ariels and was concerned about rousing the locals as there seem to be a fair few houses around the area also read some where of a failed attempt to get in because the team looked lost/out of place so just assumed people had trekked a distance to prevent these issues. If anyone has any recommendations for best ways in they would be willing to PM me I would happily take the advice on board. I guess with choosing a place like this as my first UE I dont want to foul things up for others


----------



## LiamWg

Wow is all i can say to this.The pictures are awesome the and the site looks awesome  Great report mate


----------



## Puresuto

Magical place. It looks like fairies could fly there!


----------



## mondeo man

i used to live in crowborough way back in 91/92


----------

